# New to commercial plowing



## Purdue1973 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello everyone. I live in Indianapolis and new to the commercial side. I do subcontract plowing but I received a call about a church parking lot. It's approx 56,000 as ft. Looking for bidding advice on plowing. I have a Dodge Ram 2500 with a Blizzard Speedwing Plow. They will also need salting done with no trigger.

Thanks in advance for any bidding tips and pointers.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How are you paid as a subcontractor? By the site or hourly?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What does salting with no trigger mean?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does salting with no trigger mean?


My assumption means salting automatically as soon as it's slick.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My assumption means salting automatically as soon as it's slick.


That was what I was guessing too, but I have also had a church that if it was not on Saturday night or Sunday morning, you could let it all fall and then plow or salt as needed.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> My assumption means salting automatically as soon as it's slick.


Not to be a smart ass, but wouldn't "slick" be the trigger.

As far as the op, I'm not really sure what you're asking


----------



## Purdue1973 (Nov 7, 2017)

I mean that they want lot cleared regardless. I have done a few with a 2" minimum. However this church has a huge daycare and they want the lot cleaned and salted at all times.


----------



## Purdue1973 (Nov 7, 2017)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How are you paid as a subcontractor? By the site or hourly?


I am paid by the hour.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

That lot would be nice to have a skid on. Lot of back dragging with a truck and the five lights in the middle of the lot.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Purdue1973 said:


> Hello everyone. I live in Indianapolis and new to the commercial side. I do subcontract plowing but I received a call about a church parking lot. It's approx 56,000 as ft. Looking for bidding advice on plowing. I have a Dodge Ram 2500 with a Blizzard Speedwing Plow. They will also need salting done with no trigger.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any bidding tips and pointers.
> 
> View attachment 174427


It is roughly 1 acre = 1 hour of plowing for a 3 inch storm
Adding back blading, corners, cars, etc increases the time

Are you doing the sidewalks?

I bid everything based on inches and time.

So let's assume it only takes 1 hour to plow and sand.

Me personally if I was bidding this just for plowing and salting for just 1 hour for a 3" storm.
1-3.9 - 275 
4-6.9 - 350 
7-9.9 - 425 
10-12.9 -525 
and 125 every 3 inches thereafter

It all depends on what you need to make hourly to cover your expensives and make a profit including salting


----------



## Purdue1973 (Nov 7, 2017)

MSsnowplowing said:


> It is roughly 1 acre = 1 hour of plowing for a 3 inch storm
> Adding back blading, corners, cars, etc increases the time
> 
> Are you doing the sidewalks?
> ...


Thank you for answering my question. My estimation was right on point. A little bit lower but once I venture out and do more on my own I will learn from my mistakes in bidding.

Yes I will be doing sidewalks also.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Purdue1973 said:


> Thank you for answering my question. My estimation was right on point. A little bit lower but once I venture out and do more on my own I will learn from my mistakes in bidding.
> 
> Yes I will be doing sidewalks also.


So your going to plow, spread, sidewalks and spread for $275? Depending on your snow amounts sounds like you will be salting only during business hours.


----------



## Purdue1973 (Nov 7, 2017)

FredG said:


> So your going to plow, spread, sidewalks and spread for $275? Depending on your snow amounts sounds like you will be salting only during business hours.


Sidewalks are going to be separate from plowing. I have a meeting with them Friday to measure the sidewalks.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

MSsnowplowing said:


> It is roughly 1 acre


Actually, it's a little over an acre and a half. That makes a big difference to me if I'm bidding it.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Purdue1973 said:


> Thank you for answering my question. My estimation was right on point. A little bit lower but once I venture out and do more on my own I will learn from my mistakes in bidding.
> 
> Yes I will be doing sidewalks also.


Sidewalks would be more money added on, that rough number of $275 was just for plowing and sanding.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> Actually, it's a little over an acre and a half. That makes a big difference to me if I'm bidding it.


I was going on his numbers of 56,000 feet which is around 1.28 acres -(not counting sidewalks)

And unless there is something I'm not seeing that place should only take around 45 to 60 minutes to plow


----------

